# New 7/8 Engine Comming



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Accucraft Newsletter
Products Coming Soon
(Available in 2 weeks)











Accucraft Newsletter
Products Coming Soon
(Available in 2 weeks)



















7/8ths Scale Bagnall 0-4-0ST, Live Steam
1:13.7 Scale, 45mm Gauge, Brass & stainless steel, Butane fired


Limited Quantity









Bagnall were renowned builders of industrial locomotives for both standard gauge and narrow gauge. They developed a huge range of designs and built numerous engines for the ‘big four’ and the MOD. The 7″ x 12″ saddle tank was a mid-range narrow gauge design that could be supplied in a number of different formats. Several examples of the type have been preserved, one of the most famous being the Rev. Teddy Boston’s ‘Pixie’ which ran round his railway in the garden of Cadeby rectory!
In light of the success of our Quarry Hunslet in this scale, used to represent 2′ gauge on 45mm track, we have decided to produce our second live steam locomotive for this market. The more generous proportions of models in this scale have given us the opportunity to look at prototypes which would be rather too small in 1:19 scale but which we have long hankered to produce. The model is gas fired and fitted with a water top up valve, water gauge with blow-down valve, miniature pressure gauge; constructed of stainless steel and etched brass, the loco has an enhanced level of detail made possible by this scale including a brake stand / gas control valve, dummy water gauge. It is not gauge-adjustable and is only available in 45mm gauge.




S78-3B – Bagnall 0-4-0ST, Black


S78-3BU – Bagnall 0-4-0ST, Blue


S78-3G – Bagnall 0-4-0ST, Light Green


S78-3R – Bagnall 0-4-0ST, Red






$1,425.00


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

That will make a lot of folks happy, they've been waiting a while.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

August of last year I contacted Graham, Accucraft UK, about the Bagnal. Below are his comments and a photo of the prototype, WOTO,

"Yes, ‘Woto’! She is based at Alan Keef’s engineering works just a few miles from here and Patrick Keef was incredibly helpful when we needed access to a member of the class – hence ‘Woto’:

Alan Keef Limited; History of WOTO
http://www.leadhillsrailway.co.uk/images/Eventpics/History%20of%20WOTO.pdf

We weren’t planning to supply ‘plates because there were so many members of this class but it wouldn’t be difficult to have some etched.

All the best, Graham."

*
Leighton Buzzard Narrow Gauge Railway*
https://nick86235.smugmug.com/keyword/narrow%20gauge;bedfordshire;leighton%20buzzard%20narrow%20gauge%20railway/

_The difference between WOTO and PIXIE, WOTO is welded and PIXIE is riveted_

*WOTO*











































*PIXIE*


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

It has been 3 1/2 years since this model was announced, nearly two years since the prototype was debuted at Llanfair. I sincerely hope it is successful and worth the wait.

One very minor note about the photos: "Woto" and "Pixie" are both the same design, but they are different sizes (cylinder bore, weight, etc) and proportions. Accucraft's model is closer to the 7"x12" size based on "Woto". Another engine of the same size as "Woto" is "Peter" at the Amberley Museum in England, if you'd like to see what the engine looks like in red.

In terms of plates: Narrow Planet (among others) can supply builders' plates and nameplates for the Bagnall. John Lythgoe is also planning to create 7/8" scale builders' plates for this model. Both of these suppliers are in the UK. All usual disclaimers apply, I only speak as a satisfied customer of both firms.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Coal fired Bagnal;


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Accucraft (US) sent out an e-mail yesterday evening announcing that these locos are now in stock in their warehouse in Union City. Colleagues in the UK will see theirs in a few more weeks.


----------

